# What do YOU use to fight snow



## Ingersoll444

Here's my list.

8n with a snow plow

Ingersoll 224 with a 44" plow

Ingersoll 444 with a 54" plow

74 Dodge powerwagon

5hp MTD snowblower


OK well now what runs 

The 8N runs but I need to adapt feet to the bottom of the plow before using it on the gravel drive.

The 224 runs, but my log splitter is on the rear, and I still have to put the chains on the tires.

The 444 has a dead battery, and the key switch does not work. Have the batery, just have to get it in. Plus the plow is not mounted yet.[5 min job]

the Dodge has not run sence christmas last year. Got to get going on that. With the heater, that will be the perferd thing to use.

The snowblower is buryed in the back of the shed. Carb it shot, one of these days I have to dig it out.

Well, as you can see, I have to get my act together. Got a LOT to do before snow hits.


----------



## rjj

Massey Harris 22 with backblade.Works good.
RJJ


----------



## Bigdog

49 Farmall cub with 54" blade for the big stuff.
Cub Cadet 782 with 42" blade for clean-up. 

Neither tractor has the blade mounted yet, but I don't expect any significant snowfall for at least another month around here. We've only had about 2 snowfalls in the past 4 years that were serious enough to think about snow removal.


----------



## Argee

GT5000 w/ 46" 2 stage blower

Ford/New Holland w/ FEL

Shovel

:smiles:


----------



## guest

used to have a plow do my driveway (245')
and id use an older toro snowblower to do dog paths and walking paths around the yard. it used to take about 4 hours becasue there were lots of hills...

no more.. i am getting a 42" 2 stage thrower for my prestige tomorrow... 

That should do the drive and the paths. 
ill use a 175 spreader to spread sand/salt for ice storms... 


sj


----------



## Martie

I've been using a Monkey Ward/Gilson 11 hp lawn tractor (8"rears) with chains, 42" trip blade. I'm in the process of building a weight box for the rear of it as my 265# body just isn't enough...for plowing snow, anyway!.... 


I also have a 1967 Gilson M-7 (7 hp) garden tractor with a dozer blade but I am restoring the tractor. 

I recently picked up an 18 hp MW/Gilson garden tractor (with 12" wheels, 75# weight on each side). It needed some drive bearings replaced and as soon as I'm finished with that I am going to try adapting the blade from my M-7 to it.


----------



## leolav

I use my Craftsman plow and mower but am considering moving to the blower. Last winter we got a lot of snow and I started to run out of places to put the snow. This year, I don't want that problem and may go the blower route


----------



## JimD

Where I'm at in Oklahoma, we just wait about 3 or 4 hours, and then deal with the mud. I've lived here 30 years, and seen snow last more than a day maybe 5 times.
BUT, tomorrow I'm going to look at a Allis Chalmers WC road grader! I'll be praying for snow then!
I wonder if work will still accept the excuse that I can't get in?


----------



## guest

nice JimD, I sort of hate you.. Here in maine we wait for the mud too.. but its more like 4 or 5 months not 3 or 4 hours....


last year it was 20 below or colder for about 3 weeks in feb...


----------



## tisenberg

Used to use a 12.5 Murray with a 40'something blade, wheel weights and chains. Worked great. Been watching the nieghbors with their walkbehind blowers and I am interesting, just not sure yet. I'm doing the plow this year with my L130. I'll probably keep an eye out for a good deal on a blower/thrower if the plow doesn't work out for me.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> 
> *Used to use a 12.5 Murray with a 40'something blade, wheel weights and chains. Worked great. Been watching the nieghbors with their walkbehind blowers and I am interesting, just not sure yet. I'm doing the plow this year with my L130. I'll probably keep an eye out for a good deal on a blower/thrower if the plow doesn't work out for me. *


Hey Tis,

How about a picture when you get that L130 dressed for winter?


----------



## tisenberg

Duh... why haven't I done that yet. :argh: Not using my brain. I'll get one this weekend.


----------



## PeteNM

I use my Sears GT 3000 and shop built dozer balde. If there's more snow than that I could use the Massey 245. If one of them won't do it, I do like JimD and let the sun have it. It usually doesn't last more than a couple days anyway.....


----------



## jodyand

*What is snow*

What is snow :question: We don't get snow here so i don't have anything to fight it withunch: But if we did get snow i would have something for it.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Sergeant

* What I use for fighting snow*

1.JD X485 with 48inch rear Blade.
2. White GT2055 with 54inch dozer Blade.
3. Cub Cadet 106 with 36inch snow blower.


----------



## bear

we use 1100 massey with fel and if i get it finished a blade on a d2 cat


----------



## Toolman

Craftsman tractor with snowblade, weights & chains.
Craftsman 5hp 2-stage snowblower.
Let it snow, both are ready to go.


----------



## Chris

Snow? What snow?????? Jodyand and I are going to get together and come visit some of you "snowy" members and see what all of this fuss is all about ---- Snow? We have swamps, but no snow.    ---- We do have this little bouncy snowman though for you to plow over ---- :bouncy: 

Andy
:bouncy:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by admin _
> 
> *Snow? What snow?????? Jodyand and I are going to get together and come visit some of you "snowy" members and see what all of this fuss is all about ---- Snow? We have swamps, but no snow. ---- We do have this little bouncy snowman though for you to plow over ----
> 
> Andy
> *


Come on up along about January, we'll show you some snow that will give you stories to tell your grandchildren. We have swamps too, they get snow in them also. :smiles:

Got a room waiting for ya, and some hot cocoa, cause your gonna need it! :lmao:
:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## Gromulus

*Snow Removal Tools/Toys*

For light snow up to 6" or so I use my Deere GT225 with front blade. I have four suitcase weights (160 lbs) in back along with my 220#. Also have rubber chains on rear and a utility light mounted on the right fender. I also have a rubber squeege on th blade which prevents scraping of my blacktop and works great on slush.

For heavy snow (we do live in the snow belt) I forget the tractor (although more fun) and break out my Honda 928WAS. This beast throws snow as far as 45ft.


----------



## Chipmaker

Snow..........hmmmmmmmm, lets see, ok, yea, thats the white stuff that falls out of the sky in noth country. I fight that stuff on the rare occasion it gets in my area with a an extra cup of coffee or two. All you have to do in this area is wait unti the sun comes up and by 8 or 9 am its history, even if on a rare occasion its more than 2 inches deep. I have seen 12" + one year down here. A major disaster..........absolutely no snow removal equipment in this area, but all that snow was gone by the next day opr later that evening. Most times all we get is a "flurry warning" and then they shut the shopping malls, send kids home from school, and parents home from work, block off any entrances to interstate and major roadways, and in general the entire area rolls up the carpet and stays indoors in a panic. I am a former Yankee, north central pennsylvania many years back, and there I had a Dodge Powerwagon with plow, a case 530 and 540 backhoe, 1966 Chevy dump truck with plow, 1949 International dump with plow, 2 Eska snowblowers (2 stage models) and an old Alice Chalmers Bantam Garden tractor with blade, and of course snow shoes and a snowmobile and shovel. Sure a lot easier in the south ;-)


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well figured I might as well bump this one up from last year.


My list has changed a bit. 

I still have the old Dodge powerwagon with the plow. but the plow is off of the 8n. Finly dug the snow blower out,replaced the carb and she runs GREAT. I have the plow for the 224, but doupt I will need it. And well the 444 is stil down waiting for me to get off my butt and finish the motor. What about the rest of you?


----------



## Greg

Have the front blade on the JD170. Need chains and/or fill the tires. Should not have to use it much here, if at all, but nice just in case. We had a light covering of snow on Sat.

Greg


----------



## PeteNM

My list has changed a bit since last year too. I now have two Bobcats to add. I don't need GT and Massy for snow now....


----------



## Archdean

When I lived in Alaska A 743 Bobcat was the tool of choice at my hillside home, for my store parking lot in town I used a 1 Ton dual wheel Dodge Stake bed 4x4 with weight in the bed (duals don't work for crap W/O weight) and a 7 1/2' Western plow to clear a large flat area quickly!! and plow my way up the hillside just to get home!

In Northeast Oklahoma with what little snow we get, standing in the foyer watching G/F with scoop shovel seems to work well and if need be (heaven forbid) I could use my new Kubota's FEL!!


----------



## balmoralboy

Approach No 1: Avoidance. I'm heading south on New Year's Eve!

Approach No. 2: Local Guy has a New Holland 4WD (I'm guessing a TV-145 Bi-directional ) with a 72" Pronovost blower on it. He clears my yard in about 15 minutes (8000SF) on a full storm and about 14 minutes on a small storm. I may be wrong on the model, but it's definitely a bi-directional.


----------



## Rodster

I bought a little 5 HP Airens two stage last year but I have not used it much. I leave for the Keys in a month so I leave it with my neighbors that take care of my snow and they use it for a back up machine. The 7 weeks I am gone is when we get most of our snow. 
Rodster


----------



## slipshod

*snow fighting*

I think this year I won't try and fight it. I never win anyways, stuff just piles up all winter.


----------



## chrpmaster

1963 Gravely LI walkbehind with squareshoot snowblower. they aren't knicknamed snow cannons for nothing. Luckily the neighbors drive is far enough away or I'd cover it up 

Andy


----------



## snowmower

DGT6000 with 44" Bercomac blower, boxscraper/ blade to drag stuff close to the doors, loaded tires and chains.
If it's gonna be this cold, it might as well snow.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

Craftsman GT with 46" 2 stage blower, originalcab hardtop cab with electric wiper and amber warning light, doubled up wheel weights, chains and 80# sand canister on rear bracket.

1966 Bolens 1050 w/32" single stage blower

1967 Bolens 1050 w/ 36" single stage blower

1969 Bolens 1050 w/42" plow blade


----------



## memmurphy

This early 80's Lazy Boy is my first line of defense. It is chain drive from a centrifugal clutch to a metal augar.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/Snowblower2b.jpg">

Eventually I hope to modify this blade I used on my Jacobsen to fit the Deere LT150.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/SnoBlade1.jpg">

Reality is my driveway's barely long enough to use the tractor/blade other than for the fun of it.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

That is one odd snowblower Mark. Never seen one like that. I am assuming it is not self propelled?


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *That is one odd snowblower Mark. Never seen one like that. I am assuming it is not self propelled? *


No it's not self propelled. It saves the back but gives the arms a pretty good workout when clearing the end of the driveway after the city plow goes through. It works very well though considering only 3hp motor. The only thing that slows the engine enough that the clutch kicks out is several inches of wet slush. In normal snow up to the top of the augar housing you can just keep walking with it. Blows it about 5 to 15 foot depending how wet the snow is. There is a picture of a much older one at this link.

http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/snowhistory.html 

Mine was made by Parmi in Lynn Indiana. I think they went the same way as Bolens and Troy Bilt and are now melted into the MTD pot. 

Mark


----------



## Michael

I have snow 2 times in the last 7 years where I am living at so all I got is a K-Mart el cheapo snow shovel for the sidewalk from the front of the house to the garage and the opposite direction to the driveway, Then for this year I have the Kubota L-185 with the FEL for the driveway and road in front of my place.


----------



## craftsman-man

i have a gravely 4-wheeler with a plow and 4' blower, a 5hp craftsman blower, craftsman back up tractor. i also have these trucks at my disposal, 90' bronco with western plow, 99' chevy 2500hd with fisher plow, 86' ram charger with meyer plow, and the trusty old shovel.


i hope it snows soon!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

So you want to know what I plow with.

2001- Kubota B7500 with 5' shop built loader mounted snow plow from a kubota front mower and 3pt 51" New Metor Snow thrower, or 5' woods 3pt blade. Soon to have a curtis cab. 

1986- JD 214 w/37a snow blower
1973- JD 110 electric lift w/43 snow plow with angle kit
1965- JD 110 36 snow blower
1964- JD 110 42 snow blow 

1977- troy built horse model tiller with 30" dirt/snow plow

1978- Bobcat 28" 8hp Snow thrower

Next year a F-450 10' folding side dump truck, 4x4 diesel, 8' boss power V. I hope if everything goes as planned.


----------



## KevinJD325

You guys got it all wrong. As I sit here writing this, my wife is out snow plowing with the JD325. Yep, it's warm in here and the coffee is great! She's doing a great job of it. The dog even approves of her good work. As the tractor goes by the dog just smiles, nods her head and wags her tail. This is awesome, I knew all that training during the summer would payoff this winter. This is great!!

Hey, I gotta go......she's on her way in. If she catches me writting this I'll be dead meat. Later


----------



## jbetts13

l got my 212 with blower and 70 with blade and also have hand shovel if all else fales 
memmurphy that blade looks like it would fit my 70 l wish l knoe you had it then l could still have the blade for the B110


----------



## to352003

*What do you use for snow?*

This is my first time on the Tractorforum, so I hope my reply is correct. I use a Ingersoll 4018 with a 54 inch front blade for my 1/4 mile gravel drive along with neighbors. Just this weekend I put on the blade, chains, & wheel weights. So she is ready, I also have a Ferguson TO 35 with rear blade (no chains or weights),so I rarely use it. My Inga works best here in SW Michigan.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome to352003:friends: Sounds like your ready for snow.


----------



## Argee

Welcome *to352003* to Tractorforum...heard you got some snow down is SW Michigan


----------



## memmurphy

Welcome to352003! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: What do you use for snow?*



> _Originally posted by to352003 _
> *This is my first time on the Tractorforum, so I hope my reply is correct. I use a Ingersoll 4018 with a 54 inch front blade for my 1/4 mile gravel drive along with neighbors. Just this weekend I put on the blade, chains, & wheel weights. So she is ready, I also have a Ferguson TO 35 with rear blade (no chains or weights),so I rarely use it. My Inga works best here in SW Michigan. *




Welcome!!!

The Ingersoll's are GREAT plowers thats for sure. I used my 224 with the smaller blade to plow out my Moms place a few years ago, and woulked GREAT!!! This was one of theos 20year snow years also. FEET at a time. 




Also have a 444 with the 54" blade, and that blade IS a monster. Have not had a chance to realy try it out much in snow though.


<img src=http://members.aol.com/s1120/images/his-plow-vac.jpg>


----------



## parts man

I'm a little late getting this picture posted, but yesterday was teh first decent snowfall this year. It's hard to tell how much we got because it blew into piles all over the place  but it seems like we must have gotten about 12" or so.

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/snowblower.jpg>

This is our C60 CASEIH with a #70 IH blower, I think it's a 6.5 footer.


----------



## Chipmaker

Voodoo works very well in the southlands at keeping that stuff away. Actually learning how to cast anti snow/ ice spells using voodoo is a prerequiste for northerners before they are allowed to move down south anymore. And all Canadians are required to have a southern entry visa and must check any heavy coats and gloves, snow tires etc at the Mason- Dixon line!


----------



## arleyp

*snow removal*

if I had some snow i'd use the stuff listed below. to-date zip here in central pa. rats.
Arley


----------



## jodyand

I wouldn't use anything because if we did get any snow it would be gone by noon the next day


----------



## Ernie

The coast gaurd does real well w/ snow removal and in keeping the white stuff from hitting our southern shores :furious:


----------

